# 7 ways to scare your roommate



## dmmj (Jul 13, 2012)

1. Buy some knives sharpen them every night. While sharpening look at your room mate and mutter " soon, soon" over and over again.
2. Collect hundreds of pens and pile them on one side of the room. Keep one pencil on one side of the room. Laugh at the pencil.
3. Yell your roommate " I have got an important message for you" Then pretend to faint, when you recover, say you can't remember what the message was. Later say " I remember now" pretend to faint again. Keep this up for several weeks
4. While your roommate is out glue your shoes to the ceiling. When your roommate walks in, sit on the floor hold your head and moan.
5. Make a sandwich. Don't eat it,leave it on the floor. Ignore the sandwich. Wait until your roommate gets rid of the sandwich, then say " Hey where the heck is my sandwich?" complain loudly that you are hungry.
6. Every time your roommate walks in yell " hooray you're back" as loud as you can and dance around the room for five minutes. Afterwards look and your watch and say " shouldn't you be going somewhere?"
7. Talk back to your rice krispies all of the sudden act offended. Throw the bowl on the floor and kick it. Refuse to clean it up explaining " No I want to watch them suffer".


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 13, 2012)

haha thats really funny I like number 2


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 13, 2012)

....The sad thing is, these sort of quirky activities have long since been in my daily life.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 13, 2012)

hah dont we all do something crazy.


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 13, 2012)

I always thought it was the quirky and strange parts of individuals, that truly not only make them individual, but fun!


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 13, 2012)

one life to live you have got to have fun with it lol.
To scare my girlfriend I sat down stairs in the dark at the end of the stairs.
she was asleep I whispered her name and once I herd her looking for me I sung like a crazy evil child la la la la la lol weird but funny because she was freaking out. I couldnt get to sleep lol needed something to do


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm tempted to make noises in the basement in the middle of the night, and be standing down there in the corner facing the wall like in The Blair Witch Project and see how bad mine freaks out.


Though I'd probably be safer with the Blair Witch compared to the aftermath of that...


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 13, 2012)

I never tried to scare her until she tried to scare me. I was running down the stairs and she jumped out. scared the hell out of me. me being military also reacted lol and almost took her out haha stopped myself she hasnt tried since lol

That would be scary haha I haven't seen that movie actually.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 13, 2012)

I just kept snakes. That worked well enough.

Also keeps in-laws away, too!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 13, 2012)

*LOL!*


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 13, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> I just kept snakes. That worked well enough.
> 
> Also keeps in-laws away, too!



It's amazing how many folks will not come to your house, if they know you have a snake.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 13, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> StudentoftheReptile said:
> 
> 
> > I just kept snakes. That worked well enough.
> ...



My own mother doen't even come into my room lol, last time she did i had rex ( my red tailed boa) out of his cage for feeding, and i was positioned to the door she was coming in through, and because i didn't notice her, i continued with my routine with feeding, getting the rabbit with tongs and all, and the second she came in, WHAM, rex missed the rabbit and got her on her leg :/ lol it was pretty funny, but he gave her a nasty bite , all my fault though, i didn't notice her nor did i close my door lol


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 13, 2012)

Best scaring roommate story I've heard. My brother-in-law used room with a guy years ago. He was someone who did the same thing everyday when he got home. He'd coming in and 1st thing he'd is set down his brief case and go and get a Pepsi. Sooooo my BIL decided to take out everything in the fridge including the shelves. He then saw him pull into the parking lot and then got into the fridge (PLEASE DON'T DO THIS AT HOME). Needless to say he was a screaming !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mctlong (Jul 13, 2012)

dmmj said:


> 2. Collect hundreds of pens and pile them on one side of the room. Keep one pencil on one side of the room. Laugh at the pencil.


heehee!!!!! Funny!


----------



## Edna (Jul 13, 2012)

David, you started this. Why does anyone want to scare their roommate???


----------



## dmmj (Jul 14, 2012)

Edna said:


> David, you started this. Why does anyone want to scare their roommate???


Practical jokes, you might hate your room mate, revenge, deranged people, lots of reasons actually.
I like number 2 the best


----------



## ascott (Jul 14, 2012)

I like 4 and 6 and also the fridge pepsi one....that is fricken hilarious.....

I use to never freak my son out and scare him (because he has no shame and will scream like a girl---no shame I tell ya)...but one day that little butt got me (he is 12 and now taller than me)---much like the military guy who almost took out his gal....I was coming in from the front porch...trying to shoo the stray cat from coming in the door---totally focused elsewhere...and got almost all the way in the front door and bam that little butt was behind the door and jumped out at me...boy, I tell you what...that was likely the first time my son seriously almost got knocked clean out by a crazy woman....lol...he laughed soooo hard I though he was going to hit the ground with cramps....

Of course now, every corner in the house is fair game...both ways ---he still gets me better but he is better skilled at it..


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jul 15, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> I just kept snakes. That worked well enough.
> 
> Also keeps in-laws away, too!



Soooo, that's how you keep the in-laws away? That's it. I am getting a snake. Something big that eats deer.


----------

